# Satin outline stitching



## tshirtsteveES65 (Jan 25, 2011)

Could someone explain how to do satin outline stitching on text. I have Wilcom ES-65 digitizing software and I am able to do "Insert Offset" but it looks like when I select "Input C" all I get is an outline around my text but no satin stitches.

Thanks


----------



## tshirtsteveES65 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would attach a picture of what I am talking about but I don't see the attach files area.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm a bit fuzzy as it's well past my bedtime...but the easiest way to do what you want to do is to:

1. Select the text
2. Copy and paste the text right on top of the original
3. Right click on the copy and convert it to a vector
4. Then do an insert offset object, Input C

One thing to watch out for when converting the text to a vector object is that there might be little "holes" in the vector pictures that make up the letters and you would end up with satin stitches around the little holes. What you need to do then is to select the vector object and edit the object and move the nodes around to cover up the holes. It doesn't have to be pretty -- just fill in the holes. Or just make a new vector rectangle and place it on top of the hole to cover it up. When you do this you'll need to merge them all together to create a single vector object for each letter and then do the offest object.


----------



## tshirtsteveES65 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Dave! Ok...I am getting closer (I think).

Select text

Copy and Paste on top of itself

Right click Properties/Drawing Object
Select Solid Line, Width of .02 inch and different color with No Fill.

Ok...great I see an outline of the text but how do I generate the stitches?

If I right click and select Input C then it just fills the area.

Steve.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

See I was tired.

1. Copy and paste the letter.
2. Select the letter and right click and convert to vector.
2. Select vector letter and select insert offset object. You may need to fine tune the corners of the letter a bit but it works pretty well.

I added a picture which will hopefully show up


----------



## tshirtsteveES65 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well something goes crazy...when applying the input c offset the stitches go crazy on me.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

You're almost there. You need to reduce the width of your satin stitches and then edit the nodes. Where it's going crazy off to a long point you need to manipulate the nodes in that area to bring the tip back. You can also play with the settings for the mitre. I tend to use cap corners instead of mitre corners...if you know where to find that setting. It will be a little fx button on the bottom of your settings window and then look for smart corners.


----------



## tshirtsteveES65 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok...I think I got it to work when reducing the stitch width! 

Also, when you are applying the Object Offset the offset must be 0.00mm or it looks like just a line tracing the text appears.

So...I have what it appears like an satin outline but for some reason no inner outline on the B? I see that it has a trace for it but no stitches.

I can almost taste the finish line...thanks so far.


----------



## tshirtsteveES65 (Jan 25, 2011)

A little further messing around I highlighted the inner lines of the B and generated stitches. From your pictures I noticed that your Fill Stitching must be very low to get a smooth looking finish. Is that something you do for aesthetics but not real world?

Why is it such a lengthy process to put satin stitching around letters? Now if I had a whole word can outlines be put around all the letters in one shot or do I have to only do it for each letter individually.

I haven't tried yet but would it be the same process for putting outlines around an image design?

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to world of digitizing. It isn't easy or necessarily fast. Nor is there an autodigitizing program that works really well. You will need to practice digitizing and with practice it will become easier and faster. But it will still take time. 

I'm not sure what you mean about my stitch count though. I tend to run my density of satin stitches at around 85% in Wilcom. This puts the stitches about .4mm apart or about the thickness of 40w thread. Your stitches look rather messy and I'm not really sure why but I wonder if your density is too high. I also wonder why you have two sets of outlines. 

You probably have several two color fonts already in Wilcom that are predigitized. But if you find you want this entire font as a satin outlined font you can start with this B and save it as a new font and digitize the rest. It takes time to go through the all but then you'd have them digitized and wouldn't need to do it again.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes the process is the same if you want an outline of an image. Sometimes I'll outline a design with a triple stitch run and sometimes with a satin stitch but the process is the same. 

If you find you end up with a corner that just doesn't want to work you can always digitize a vector line on either side of the corner and then split the satin stitch at the lines and then digitize the corner manually.


----------



## tshirtsteveES65 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for welcoming me to the world of digitizing! I am learning and loving it! I wish there was some video in detail with examples on how to use this program but I have muddled though it and have a somewhat understanding of it all.

I took two screen shots, the first being what I thought was the stitch density (stitch spacing) and the second is what you pointed out to me to once again learn, learn and learn...


----------

